# stallions- crown blue pearl/ milky way or Mcjonnas



## jen1000 (6 March 2010)

hi 
i am wanting 2 put my mare in foal this year 
shes a 15.2hh chestnut mare by carnaval drum 
i have found 3 stallions that i like 
crown blue pearl, 
milky way 
mcjonnas 
just wondering if anyone has used any of these or know how nice there off springs are ?


----------



## eventrider23 (6 March 2010)

I love the look of Milky Way but do not beliebe he has done anything himself under saddle.  

I have seen some stunning foals by McJonnas and so of those 3 I woudl personally choose him.


----------



## jen1000 (6 March 2010)

yer i love the look of mcjonnas foals they are stunning !!! and the owners seems real nice and helpful
love the way milky way moves but dont know much about him. saw him on you tube !!!
and crown blue pearl looks like a amazingjumper but cant find much about his foals plus i cant go and see him coz hes in another country !!! but looks top class !!!


----------



## magic104 (6 March 2010)

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10492096 shows a link to 2 offspring with photos of both

You could also look at http://www.groomsbridgestud.co.uk/index....s&amp;Itemid=60 see if he suits your mares conformation.


----------



## jen1000 (6 March 2010)

umm still cant decide both are real nice 
like mcjonnas coz his foals are lovely and i'l b able 2 go c him but like the fact that crown is out competing 
crown is expensive and mcjonnas is alot cheaper but this foal is hopefully for me 2 keep so want to get it right 
i bred my mare as she has been amazing so wanna make sure i make the right choice again


----------



## flyingcolors (7 March 2010)

Milky Way and Pearl are only available via frozen semen.


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

pearl is available chilled aswell now 
and mcjonnas is AI only


----------



## angrovestud (7 March 2010)

Try Groomsbridge stud Electrum hes stunning being a cremello just had his stud card very nice boy and pure TB


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

hi sorry i have looked at him but dont want to use a pure tb shes fine enough as she is Hes very nice but want bit of bone
has any1 seen crown ace of pearls? he looks nice aswell  !!!


----------



## NicolaC (7 March 2010)

What about Crowns Wonder Pearl?


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

he's really small i have looked at him but he's only 15.3 hh want something at lease 16hh


----------



## cruiseline (7 March 2010)

If you want to consider a single dilute there is Legrande


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

i will have a look but really want to breed a palomino like my horses dam is. her dam was my 1st horse and my dream was 2 have another palomino


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

just looked at legrande he's very nice !!!


----------



## cruiseline (7 March 2010)

He will be at Hartpury for the stallion parade on the 21st March if you would like to meet him


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

yer i may come down he is stunning just been reading your website Looks like  her has a huge jump and very powerful stides 
you know roughly what colour see would have ant a clue how it works with a single !!! shes chestnut but goes nerly liver in the summer!! she was born chestnut but with palomino legs and ears !!! her dam is palomino And her sire carnaval drum liver chestnut!!!


----------



## cruiseline (7 March 2010)

You would have a 50% chance of the foal getting the dilute gene. Legrande carries both a chestnut gene (his mother was palomino) and a bay/black gene, from his father.

Your mare will always pass on a chestnut gene so there is a 50/50 chance of him passing on his chestnut gene, so the odds of your foal being chestnut is also 50%.

I suppose the real consideration should be, what do you want the foal to do in the future? If you are looking for a potential competition horse, then you need to consider what the stallion is doing and what its lines have done in the past. If you are breeding solely for the colour, then you would be guaranteed a palomino if you use a cremello stallion.

You are more than welcome to come over and have a chat if you do manage to get to the parade.


----------



## tyler1 (7 March 2010)

My own peronal feeling is that Legrande is lovely and you should also consider Treliver Decanter. I have a Palamino filly by Decanter and she is stunning with beautiful WOW! movement. Unless you have a big moving mare I would not put her to Mc Jonas... We have great stallions of colour in the UK who are way better then those bred for just color so take a look at them first. I feel that its best to breed a good horse than one of color and if luck flows your way you coud end up with a cracking horse with a colour you love. Good luck.


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

yer i know what your saying and would never breed just colour 
i bred my horse jazmin and looked at many stallions before picking carnaval drum 
i just want a nice horse i can do BSJA and BE with 
the foal i breed is hopefully for me to keep so want make sure i get it right !!!

u say 2 only use mc jonnas if i have a big moving mare why is that? hes got a short trot hasnt he? but a gd walk and canter 
i would say my mare is a wow with her strides but she covers the ground for a 15.2hh and has a massive jump and every prof that has given me a lesson loves her coz shes very bold with a clever brain 
in a ideal world i want another jazmin but palomino if possible !!!

when is legrande first foals due to be born ?

many thanks every1 for the help so far [image]http://jazmin eventing[/image]


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

was trying 2 send picture of her will try again 

oh yer what dateand time the stallion parade ? [image]http://n686785521_356217_5914[/image] 

i'm rubbish with computers lol


----------



## cruiseline (7 March 2010)

Legrande's first foal is due 1st May out of a Calvados mare.

The stallion parade is on 21st March at Hartpury College in Glos. I think it starts at 2:00pm

The old saying "a good horse is never a bad colour" is quite true, there is no point in breeding a palomino if it is not going to do the job you want. So first consideration should be suitability, ability and then colour.

For me Legrande's colour is the icing on the cake, not the cake itself.

Decanter is also another UK based dilute who has a proven competition record, which for me is a very important consideration when breeding any foal that is destined for a competitive career.


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

i like legrande more 
ive seen decanter and wasnt my type of horse (very nice but not for me)
yer i know what your saying its just a bonus the colour and def put colour last but if could get both be great 

will prob go 2 the stallion parade then 

what legrande bred for mostly showjumping? dressage ? or eventing?
has he won any money jumping ect ?


----------



## cruiseline (7 March 2010)

He has won dressage competitions with scores over 70%, as well as qualifying for both the regionals and Badminton final, he also finished in the top 10 in the Shearwater potential international young dressage class at the Welsh Festival.

He has only been jumping since May last year and by October he had jumped all his double clears BN and Dis.


----------



## shirleyno2 (7 March 2010)

I think Legrande has it all, movement, jump, temperament AND colour!


----------



## Truly (7 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
hi sorry i have looked at him but dont want to use a pure tb shes fine enough as she is Hes very nice but want bit of bone
has any1 seen crown ace of pearls? he looks nice aswell  !!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hi, I'm not trying to persuade you or advertise my boy but just wanted to say although Electrum is TB he is not light boned as some TB's are perceived as...just incase others got the impression he was from this post.
He is not actually 3yo until May but is already taller than his sire and dam...they are only 16hh but both big boned.
His palomino sire GP's Krugerrand is a Hunter and Hunter sire in the US and his dam Brightest Gold won in Hunter breeding  classes too.


----------



## jen1000 (7 March 2010)

no he does look real nice 
whos the palomino horse in the other 2 pics ?
how much his stud fee to a warmblood cross? cilled if poss
also how much bone does he have ? there any video's of him available 
when his 1st foal due ? if any
many thanks 
so many horses 2 choose from now a days


----------



## volatis (7 March 2010)

Gosh Electrum is maturing nicely, looks so different from when I saw him as a yearling


----------



## Truly (7 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
no he does look real nice 
whos the palomino horse in the other 2 pics ?
how much his stud fee to a warmblood cross? cilled if poss
also how much bone does he have ? there any video's of him available 
when his 1st foal due ? if any
many thanks 
so many horses 2 choose from now a days 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi and thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The palomino is his sire GP's Krugerrand.
No foals yet , he was too immature last year but he has just covered his first mare this year and three more within the next couple of weeks. Will then go to Sally at Groomsbridge Stud and she can do A.I. from there.

I'll back him at the end of the Summer.

I've only got video of him as a yearling and can't work out how to get it off my puter and onto youtube..the file doesn't seem compatible???
I need to get someone else to take video of him soon and get them to figure out how to upload it.
Can't really answer more questions on here because of the advertising rules so best to go to his website www.electrum-cremello-tb-uk.com





My hotmail isn't receiving emails so I've had to ask people to phone me instead.


----------



## Truly (7 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Gosh Electrum is maturing nicely, looks so different from when I saw him as a yearling 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Volatis 
	
	
		
		
	


	




..where did you see him ? or do you mean his pics?


----------



## volatis (8 March 2010)

Saw him at east of England show I think it was in the sporthorse class? At least i think it was him!


----------



## vecthom (8 March 2010)

My mare produced a lovely palomino filly by Mcjonnas and she moved nice too. The mother is a strong mover but i think MC puts a lot of quality to a foal with the most amazing temperment so if its for you then temperment is a must i guess??
MC is known for producing excellent stock with excellent temperments and he seems to throw flashy white markings on palominos. Mine sold to France!


----------



## angrovestud (8 March 2010)

Good to see you Truly I have been telling peeps about your stunning boy on here. hope hes well


----------



## jen1000 (8 March 2010)

has any1 else used mcjonnas ?


----------



## magic104 (8 March 2010)

Glad you posted as I put a link to his page for Groomsbridge as I think he is worth considering.  I did not think he was too light of bone either, but everyone to their own.


----------



## Misser (21 May 2010)

Hey.
I´ve a fillly from Blue Pearl and she really good! She is now one year old and is getting even better and better by every day there goes by. 
Shes reg. in Germany and the judgeds said about her, that they have great expertations about the future. 
Im also using him this year. 
Personally I do know Blue Pearl. He's a really great stallion!!
Please excuse my spelding and grammatics. 




jen1000 said:



			hi 
i am wanting 2 put my mare in foal this year 
shes a 15.2hh chestnut mare by carnaval drum 
i have found 3 stallions that i like 
crown blue pearl, 
milky way 
mcjonnas 
just wondering if anyone has used any of these or know how nice there off springs are ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nikki507 (22 June 2010)

Crown's Ace of Pearl is located in Wexford, Republic of Ireland at the Liosin Stud. He was bred by the owners of Crown Blue Pearl and later imported over by the owner of Liosin Stud, Jo Kimmins. I worked with Ace as a youngster and he was a brilliant stallion then, he has just started competing and his 2nd year of foals are this summer. Look on www.liosinstud.com, I know it is too late now but maybe if you were interested again or know of anyone else. There's plenty of pictures on the website, and I'm sure if there were any queries Jo would not hesitate to help.


----------

